

Ignore Ruby Go Python - datz

Why the movement toward Ruby? This is complete inefficiency. Why are we rewriting all this code when we have many of these same structures coded in Python? Just because one big name web developer preferred Ruby - guys, let's get real again.
======
Steveism
I think both languages have a very vibrant following and future. I think it's
worth it to learn both and encourage anyone to do so. There are many terrific
open source projects written in both languages and I can understand why any
developer would want to dive in and expand their horizons. It seems that the
hot new language changes almost monthly but both ruby and python have proven
that they belong for the long haul.

------
soundoflight
Why not both?

------
dotborg
why Python?

